# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Benexol B1 + B6 + B12 - First Try

## roland3tr

Benexol - 250mg B1, 250mg B6, 1mg B12

I took one pill 2 hours before I went to bed. That was my first exprience by the way. By the time it was 1.5 hours past, my body was relaxed extremely. Then I went to bed. Now the weird part ::shock::  I couldn't sleep nearly 2 hours(maybe 3) although my body was relaxed enough. I was really pissed off. My left eye was aching which was highly a coincidence. I was like "Oh! Forget about LD or vivid dream, I just want to sleep  :Bang head: " Because it was like a torture.

I woke up 1.5 hours before my usual time. Then I got back to bed. Well the satisfying result is that I had at least 6 dreams (3 lucids), all vivid, in that 1.5 hours period. Those lucids were far more long and had more action than my previous ones. By the way all 3 lucids were linked to each other. I was in an X-Men universe in which I possesed the powers of all. I didn't even give much effort to use those powers(normally I do). Non-Lucid Dreams were also very interesting. They were all from my subconscious and some of them was created by me just before I closed my eyes and thought them.

----------


## Lyikos

B-Vitamins do that, that's there reason energy drinks are laced with them, they make it impossible to fall asleep. Sometimes I take a megadose of B6 to get lucids, but its hit and miss because getting to sleep with 500mg of that stuff is a feat.

----------


## roland3tr

Yeah I know it now and I won't take it again unless someone tell me when to take it to prevent the difficulty in falling sleep. Not only it messes  with sleep but also I feel like I am trapped. (like a bad trip)

----------


## blahaha

I usually take mine about 5 minutes before bed. If I take it sooner it gets really hard to fall asleep...

----------


## roland3tr

> I usually take mine about 5 minutes before bed. If I take it sooner it gets really hard to fall asleep...



I wish I had known it earlier  :smiley:

----------


## moonshine

SO have  you tried it again, and did it work?
Cheers

----------


## roland3tr

Not yet, but I will try it on Tuesday  :smiley:  I'll post the result

----------


## roland3tr

I tried it last night again, but this time I took it just before I went to bed. Well I'm convinced that it has an effect on dreams. Because I've had around 7 (above avarage) dreams. Some of them lucids some of them not. But some were really crazy. They were all vivid.

----------


## That Kid

Where can you find some "super" B-vitamins?

I found a B-vitamin complex in my medicine cabinet, but it only had 2mcg of B-12 and about 10mg of B-6

----------


## roland3tr

Well, you can get Benexol.

----------


## That Kid

Is that prescription or just like, ordinary over-the-counter stuff?

----------


## roland3tr

Well it is over-the-counter here.

----------


## roland3tr

Third try, 

7 dreams  ::D:  There will be  definitely a fourth try  :smiley: 

By the way along with 7 dreams, I also WILDed(OBE). But that wasn't because of the pill. I did my usual stuff.

----------


## roland3tr

Fourth try,

14 dreams (remembered,recorded) ( 1 lucid - 4 FAs ) 

This is getting really interesting  ::D:

----------


## roland3tr

Fifth try;

Although I was sick and I didn't hope to remember any dreams or to WILD I think it still worked. Result,

1 WILD (OBE) , 2 DILDs , 3 non-lucids

----------


## lucidspark64

yeah i consumed bVitamins last night and had a hard time fallin asleep. what i ended up doing was count to sleep and lay still as possible  (almost like WILD) and eventually you'll lose youre self. or think you havent fallen asleep yet when really 4 hours just passed didnt even know that you slept.

----------


## maxy126

nice man do u have he casing of what u use? can u post pictures of it what store u got it from wherd u live?  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamChaser

Would they be good for a WBTB?
Then you could sleep normally and be awake for a WILD etc when you go back to bed.

----------


## roland3tr

I know I'm kinda waking up the dead, but have any of you used  Benexol? Because 5 nights 40 recorded dreams  ::D:  Just look above.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> I know I'm kinda waking up the dead, but have any of you used  Benexol? Because 5 nights 40 recorded dreams  Just look above.



That's nuts, might see if I can find some here in the UK. Are there any side effects? I'm guessing not, they're just b vitamins right?

----------


## roland3tr

Well you must take them few minutes before you sleep, otherwise going to sleep can be hell (the first post). I guess thats one of the side effects. Yeah yeah, they're just b vitamins.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Ok thx, so what dosage are the vitamins in benexol, its essentially a b-complex right? Would you get the same results then taking the vitamins separately?

----------


## roland3tr

Vitamin B1 250 mg, Vitamin B6 250 mg, Vitamin B12 1 mg. Well I have no idea, I think taking this way is more sufficent.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Oh right, yeah my b6 are only 50mg each so i'd have to take a shit load of tabs lol.

----------


## roland3tr

::D:

----------

